#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Lampjes ophangen

## renevanh

Veel uitleg is hier niet bij nodig denk ik...

Mocht het toch nodig zijn...

- Kabelbende (tijdgebrek  :Mad:  )
- Zeer creatieve constructie

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Hoe lang was dit geleden?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Kabelbende kan ik mee leven, maar de stalen (steiger?) pijp die geklemd ligt in C clamps is toch wat anders. dat dit is goedgegaan vindt ik een mirakel

----------


## renevanh

> maar de stalen (steiger?) pijp die geklemd ligt in C clamps is toch wat anders. dat dit is goedgegaan vindt ik een mirakel



Vast zat ie wel (en goed ook, heb 20 minuten staan prutsen om hem weer los te krijgen), maar veilig en netjes in zeker anders.
Heb het ook niet voor niets in de 'hall of shame' gezet: mooi voorbeeld hoe het niet moet.

Het is niet zo heel lang geleden (en het was nogal een wanhoopoplossing). Omdat ik zelf het enige potentiele slachtoffer was toch maar zo gedaan.

----------


## ljanton

Oei. :Embarrassment: 

Gr.

----------


## jens

hehe dat verhaal van die pijp doet me denken aan een eigen story  :Wink: 

ik denk dat we 12/ 13 waren en we mochten in het lokale jeugthuis/kinderclub de tienerdisco draaien...

maja we hadden nog geen statieven of niks...

heb ik een paar pijpen geregeld...wat gaten iin geboord waar we met een boutje de lampen aan op konden hangen...

maar toen moesten we nog wat bedenken om ze aan het dak te bevestigen...

nou heel simpel...gewoon 3 oogjes in het houten plafon geschroeft...( z.n ouderwets systeem plafon van ruwe vuren delen)

denk dat die dingen na 12 jaar nog steeds in het plafon zitten  :Wink:  

ach jah die goeie ouwe tijd he  :Wink:  als je dr maar van leert en het het tegenwoordig maar anders doet :P

----------


## DJ Ronald

Ach, ze voldoen in ieder geval aan de eisen van nu:

1. Innovatief
2. Low budget
 :Big Grin: 
voor de rest: blij dak er niet onder sta :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Ow, btw: aan de andere kant (buiten de foto) staat nog een statief met T4 waar die buis aan hangt...
Het lijkt nu niet of dit het is (en dan is het inderdaad een wonder dat het is blijven staan).

Hier te zien.

----------


## LJmalcolm

zie ik het nou goed.. Die t4 staat op een statief, daar zit dan aan de haken een stuk stijgerpijp en daar vervolgens weer wat lampjes aan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Das toch wel spelen met de zwaartekracht denk.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## renevanh

Dat zie je inderdaad goed, vandaar dat ie ook in de hall of shame staat  :Wink:

----------


## Caspero

> zie ik het nou goed.. Die t4 staat op een statief, daar zit dan aan de haken een stuk stijgerpijp en daar vervolgens weer wat lampjes aan 
> Das toch wel spelen met de zwaartekracht denk..



 
Inderdaad, zwaartekracht blijft een feit, wat je ook wilt :Wink:  Het staat in ieder geval op de juiste plek hier :Big Grin:  
Blij dat ik er niet onder sta :Smile: (en dat het allemaal goed is gekomen :Wink: )

----------

